# BY THE BLOOD OF Jesus



## Jeremy (May 14, 2005)

'Therefore, brothers, since we have confidence to enter the holy places by the blood of Jesus, by the new and living way that he opened for us through the curtain, that is through his flesh, and since we have a great priest over the house of God, let us draw near with a true heart in full assurance of faith, with our hearts sprinkled clean from an evil conscience and our bodies washed with pure water.' -Hebrew 10:19-22

This thread is open to anyone who has thirsted after and tasted the pure water flowing from the throne of God's grace. For those who have been into the Holy place by the blood of Jesus and have known the glory of God in the face of Jesus Christ.

For anyone who wants a break from arguing, let's just talk about our common experience and enjoy it. 

Jeremy


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 14, 2005)

"Underneath the blood, through the cleaninsing flood, guilt is left behind, never brought to mind; I'm an innocent man - underneath the blood." Petra


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 14, 2005)

And Can It Be... That I should gain... an interest in the Saviour's Blood... Died He for me who caused His pain... For Me, who Him to death pursued.

Amazing Love! How can it be, that thou my God shouldst die for me.

For Christ's Crown and Covenant


----------



## Arch2k (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> And Can It Be... That I should gain... an interest in the Saviour's Blood... Died He for me who caused His pain... For Me, who Him to death pursued.
> 
> Amazing Love! How can it be, that thou my God shouldst die for me.



That has to be one of my all time favorite hymns! 

Immortal, invisible, God only wise,
In light inaccessible hid from our eyes,
Most blessÃ¨d, most glorious, the Ancient of Days,
Almighty, victorious, Thy great Name we praise.


----------



## turmeric (May 15, 2005)

Thy works, not mine, O Christ, bring gladness to this heart.
They say that all is done, they bid my fears depart.
To whom save Thee, Who canst alone 
For sin atone, Lord, shall I flee?


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 15, 2005)

Dont ya love it when this happens? I woke up this am w/ this hymm on my lips.......

*Rock of Ages*

Rock of Ages, cleft for me,
Let me hide myself in Thee;
Let the water and the blood,
From Thy wounded side which flowed,
Be of sin the double cure;
Save from wrath and make me pure.


Not the labor of my hands
Can fulfill Thy law´s demands;
Could my zeal no respite know,
Could my tears forever flow,
All for sin could not atone;
Thou must save, and Thou alone.


Nothing in my hand I bring,
Simply to the cross I cling;
Naked, come to Thee for dress;
Helpless look to Thee for grace;
Foul, I to the fountain fly;
Wash me, Savior, or I die
. 

While I draw this fleeting breath,
When mine eyes shall close in death,
When I soar to worlds unknown,
See Thee on Thy judgment throne,
Rock of Ages, cleft for me,
Let me hide myself in Thee.

[Edited on 5-15-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 15, 2005)

*Psalm 103*

Bless the Lord, O My Soul
Of David.

103:1 Bless the Lord, O my soul,
and all that is within me,
bless his holy name!
2 Bless the Lord, O my soul,
and forget not all his benefits,
3 who forgives all your iniquity,
who heals all your diseases,
4 who redeems your life from the pit,
who crowns you with steadfast love and mercy,
5 who satisfies you with good
so that your youth is renewed like the eagle's.

6 The Lord works righteousness
and justice for all who are oppressed.
7 He made known his ways to Moses,
his acts to the people of Israel.
8 The Lord is merciful and gracious,
slow to anger and abounding in steadfast love.
9 He will not always chide,
nor will he keep his anger forever.
10 He does not deal with us according to our sins,
nor repay us according to our iniquities.
11 For as high as the heavens are above the earth,
so great is his steadfast love toward those who fear him;
12 as far as the east is from the west,
so far does he remove our transgressions from us.
13 As a father shows compassion to his children,
so the Lord shows compassion to those who fear him.
14 For he knows our frame;
he remembers that we are dust.

15 As for man, his days are like grass;
he flourishes like a flower of the field;
16 for the wind passes over it, and it is gone,
and its place knows it no more.
17 But the steadfast love of the Lord is from everlasting to everlasting on those who fear him,
and his righteousness to children's children,
18 to those who keep his covenant
and remember to do his commandments.
19 The Lord has established his throne in the heavens,
and his kingdom rules over all.

20 Bless the Lord, O you his angels,
you mighty ones who do his word,
obeying the voice of his word!
21 Bless the Lord, all his hosts,
his ministers, who do his will!
22 Bless the Lord, all his works,
in all places of his dominion.
Bless the Lord, O my soul!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 15, 2005)

*Psalm 79*

How Long, O Lord?
A Psalm of Asaph.

79:1 O God, the nations have come into your inheritance;
they have defiled your holy temple;
they have laid Jerusalem in ruins.
2 They have given the bodies of your servants
to the birds of the heavens for food,
the flesh of your faithful to the beasts of the earth.
3 They have poured out their blood like water
all around Jerusalem,
and there was no one to bury them.
4 We have become a taunt to our neighbors,
mocked and derided by those around us.

5 How long, O Lord? Will you be angry forever?
Will your jealousy burn like fire?
6 Pour out your anger on the nations
that do not know you,
and on the kingdoms
that do not call upon your name!
7 For they have devoured Jacob
and laid waste his habitation.

8 Do not remember against us our former iniquities;
let your compassion come speedily to meet us,
for we are brought very low.
9 Help us, O God of our salvation,
for the glory of your name;
deliver us, and atone for our sins,
for your name's sake!
10 Why should the nations say,
"œWhere is their God?"
Let the avenging of the outpoured blood of your servants
be known among the nations before our eyes!

11 Let the groans of the prisoners come before you;
according to your great power, preserve those doomed to die!
12 Return sevenfold into the lap of our neighbors
the taunts with which they have taunted you, O Lord!
13 But we your people, the sheep of your pasture,
will give thanks to you forever;
from generation to generation we will recount your praise.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 15, 2005)

*Rom 5:1* Therefore, since we have been justified by faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ.

6 For while we were still weak, at the right time Christ died for the ungodly. 7 For one will scarcely die for a righteous person"”though perhaps for a good person one would dare even to die"” 8 but God shows his love for us in that while we were still sinners, Christ died for us. 9 Since, therefore, we have now been justified by his blood, much more shall we be saved by him from the wrath of God. 10 For if while we were enemies we were reconciled to God by the death of his Son, much more, now that we are reconciled, shall we be saved by his life. 11 More than that, we also rejoice in God through our Lord Jesus Christ, through whom we have now received reconciliation.


----------



## Puddleglum (May 15, 2005)

"Greater love hath no man, than he lays down his life for his friends" - yet, "while we were yet enemies, Christ died for us" so that He could call us "friends". Wow. 


Arise, my soul, arise,
Shake off thy guilty fears:
The bleeding Sacrifice
In my behalf appears:
Before the Throne my Surety stands,
My name is written on his hands.

He ever lives above,
For me to intercede,
His all-redeeming love,
His precious blood to plead;
His blood atoned for ev'ry race,
And sprinkles now the throne of grace.

Five bleeding wounds he bears,
Received on Calvary;
They pour effectual prayers,
They strongly plead for me;
Forgive him, O forgive, they cry,
Nor let that ransomed sinner die!

My God is reconciled;
His pard'ning voice I hear;
He owns me for his child,
I can no longer fear;
With confidence I now draw nigh,
And "Father, Abba, Father!" cry.


----------



## Jeremy (May 16, 2005)

Now I saw in my dream, That the highway up which Christian was to go, was fenced on either side with a wall, and that wall was called Salvation. Up this way therefore did burdened Christian run, but not without great difficulty, because of the Load on his back.

He ran thus till he came at a place somewhat ascending, and upon that place stood a Cross, and a little below, in the bottom, a Sepulchre. So I saw in my dream, That just as Christian came up with the Cross, his Burden loosed from off his shoulders, and fell from off his back, and began to tumble, and so continued to do, till it came to the mouth of the Sepulchre, where it fell in, and I saw it no more.

"“The Pilgrim's Progress (pg. 41)

[Edited on 5-17-2005 by Jeremy]


----------

